# Japanese hive boxes .



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

I don't have answers to your questions now, but here is a link to more information about the hives being referring to:

http://warre.biobees.com/japan.htm

Matt


----------



## FThoney (Apr 22, 2011)

The Japanese beehive was designed for Apis Cerana or "Honey Bee of Japan." Apis Cerana lives in smaller colonies than Apis Mellifera (italians, carniolans, etc.) Because they live in smaller colonies the Japanese boxes are built smaller than the boxes used for Apis Mellifera. You could use a Japanese style box (internal dimensions: L=240mm W=240mm H=150mm) for Apis Mellifera but the boxes would have to be stacked rather high. If I were to build a Japanese style box for Mellifera I would make it closer to the Warre dimensions or a little bigger.
The Japanese style hive might work for African bees because of their preference for a smaller cavity. Although, I wouldn't bother keeping them. They are too aggressive. 
As far as knowing where the queen is. When the hive is ready to be harvested the beekeeper will tap on the top box while heavily smoking it from the top. This forces the bees and queen down into the lower boxes.


----------



## beesareok (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks, I may add, today I've built a japanese beehive, I bought 2 2x6 PT and it gave me 4 boxes 2x10 OD . and I used a 2x2 PT for the base, now I'm working on the top griddle , but I can see that with this japanese method the honey will have some debree from eggs and larvae etc, anyway as soon as I can get a swarm I'll put it in there and see.


----------



## FThoney (Apr 22, 2011)

There will definitely be cocoons and possibly some pollen in the combs. I harvest using the crush and strain method with my langs and try to cut around any pollen as much as possible. Anything that I don't want the bees will gladly take. Don't worry too much about the debris, after you let the honey sit for a couple of days you can skim most contaminants off the top.


----------



## nchvac (Sep 5, 2015)

Are these boxes legal in the US? I keep hearing you have to have a removable frame for inspection purposes, and these obviously don't have those.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

nchvac said:


> Are these boxes legal in the US? I keep hearing you have to have a removable frame for inspection purposes, and these obviously don't have those.


This heavily depends upon the state laws as far as i'm aware. For instance, in Oregon, you don't have to have removable frames.


----------



## JConnolly (Feb 21, 2015)

beesareok said:


> Thanks, I may add, today I've built a japanese beehive, I bought 2 2x6 PT and it gave me 4 boxes 2x10 OD . and I used a 2x2 PT for the base...


Please tell me you did not use pressure treated PT lumber. Pressure treated lumber has pesticides and biocides forced into the wood under high pressure. It's not good for your bees, and it's not a good idea to have your food be in contact with it.


----------

